# Avatar Problems



## buckytom

is anyone else having problems uploading an avatar? i have tried a couple of small ones, 45x45 and 64x64, and they show up in my user cp, but not in the forum.


----------



## Alix

OK, I tried it too and couldn't get it up and running. Let me try again.


----------



## Alix

Got to dash buckytom. I will try again later.


----------



## Alix

I'm stumped, hopefully Andy will get here soon and will be able to fix you up. Sorry buckytom.


----------



## Schadenfreude

I'm having this problem too. Maybe it just takes a while for it to show up.


----------



## texasgirl

Schadenfreude said:
			
		

> I'm having this problem too. Maybe it just takes a while for it to show up.


 
It should show up immediately.

I changed mine, it works.


----------



## kjchen69

I uploaded mine but it won't show when I post, any help?


----------



## texasgirl

Okay, MJ or one of you lovely helpers of DC. Can you help?


----------



## MJ

kjchen69 said:
			
		

> I uploaded mine but it won't show when I post, any help?


What are you trying to upload? Is it to big? I see that you have a profile pic that is 75 X 100. They need to be 80 X 80 or smaller in your avatar.


----------



## texasgirl

schadenfreude said that it showed in the window that it uploaded with no error signs, like it's suppose to,but, it doesn't come through on the posts.


----------



## MJ

texasgirl said:
			
		

> schadenfreude said that it showed in the window that it uploaded with no error signs, like it's suppose to,but, it doesn't come through on the posts.


I think it was uploaded as a profile pic and not an avatar.


----------



## wasabi

Hi MJ,

I tried to upload an animated thanksgiving avatar but was not allowed to. It was resized to the allowed size. Is there a new rule about animated avatars?


----------



## MJ

wasabi said:
			
		

> Hi MJ,
> 
> I tried to upload an animated thanksgiving avatar but was not allowed to. It was resized to the allowed size. Is there a new rule about animated avatars?


The new upgrade does not allow .gif animations anymore. If you had an old gif avatar, it will still be there...


----------



## wasabi

*Mahalo, MJ, Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.*


----------



## Schadenfreude

MJ said:
			
		

> I think it was uploaded as a profile pic and not an avatar.


 
No, it's up as an avatar, and I have not uploaded a profile pic yet. It's 60x60 px, black and white, gif (non-animated), around 8K. I can't figure out why it won't work! 

ETA: I can still see it in my profile under "current avatar".


----------



## MJ

Schadenfreude said:
			
		

> No, it's up as an avatar, and I have not uploaded a profile pic yet. It's 60x60 px, black and white, gif (non-animated), around 8K. I can't figure out why it won't work!
> 
> ETA: I can still see it in my profile under "current avatar".


It isn't showing up in your user control panel under "avatar" when I check. Can you send me a PM with the pic that you want for your avatar? .gif pics are not allowed.


----------



## Schadenfreude

MJ said:
			
		

> It isn't showing up in your user control panel under "avatar" when I check. Can you send me a PM with the pic that you want for your avatar? .gif pics are not allowed.


 
PM'ed ya. And I misspoke, it's just a little jpeg.


----------



## MJ

Schadenfreude said:
			
		

> PM'ed ya. And I misspoke, it's just a little jpeg.


My apologies Schadenfreude. After doing some investigating, I found a problem with the new upgrade we did recently, and the problem is on our end. Please give us some time to fix this problem and hang tight.

Sorry for the inconvenience,
MJ


----------



## kjchen69

MJ said:
			
		

> What are you trying to upload? Is it to big? I see that you have a profile pic that is 75 X 100. They need to be 80 X 80 or smaller in your avatar.


 
I changed mine(the pic in my profile) to 72x80 and still wouldn't show, any idea?


----------



## mudbug

MJ said:
			
		

> Please give us some time to fix this problem and hang tight.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience,
> MJ



Fix it with some of that Wisconsin chrome (duct tape).  Sorry, MJ, couldn't resist sharing the new one I heard over Thanksgiving from my Illinois siblings.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Where do you guys get your avatars? Grace and I have been trying to find a good one and right now ours is a copy and paste from discuss cooking's smilies. 

Cameron


----------



## Alix

I got mine from bestsmileys.com but if you Google the image you want you should find something you like. We are having a bit of an avatar problem right now, but hopefully you will be able to get it working since you have one on there right now.


----------



## lmw80

I am having the avatar problem where it shows in my user cp, but not in my posts.  I believe it's within the size requirements...


----------



## Alix

We're still working the bugs out. If you can give us a week or so, likely we will have this all fixed. Sorry we can't get it running for you right now!


----------



## lmw80

ok, no problem.  Just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I was or wasn't doing.

Thanks.


----------



## Alix

Nope, not you at all! We did an upgrade a little while ago and since then we  haven't been able to get that avatar thing working right. The owner of the site will be back soon and will deal with the issues then. Thanks for being patient with us!


----------



## Schadenfreude

MJ said:
			
		

> My apologies Schadenfreude. After doing some investigating, I found a problem with the new upgrade we did recently, and the problem is on our end. Please give us some time to fix this problem and hang tight.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience,
> MJ


 
Has the problem been fixed yet?


----------



## Alix

Nope, sorry. Our owner needs to fix this one and he isn't back yet. Soon I hope, thanks for your patience!


----------



## buckytom

alix, cue the muzak. i think "a taste of honey" by herb alpert would be nice.


----------



## urmaniac13

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Where do you guys get your avatars? Grace and I have been trying to find a good one and right now ours is a copy and paste from discuss cooking's smilies.
> 
> Cameron


 
You can use any image you like from your file and just resize it to fit into 80x80 frame, or 64kb (which is quite small so make sure all the detail will be visible at this size!) and use it, or if you are interested we have huge collection of ready made avatar images... it is too big to send the whole thing by email, but if you can give me some idea what you are looking for, I can send you some samples!


----------



## luckytrim

hi-
newbie here- am having the same problem- avatar and signature on profile- not in posts.
HALLLP!
LT

okay, there's the sig.......
where's my hillbilly?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Well they are having troubles with avatars so I found a picture on this website and copy and pasted the link (Mine came from Off Topic Chat's What kind of food are you).

Cameron


----------



## caliloo

Drat!

I still cant get my avatar to appear! It is in my CP, of the right size, not animated... where the heck is it?

Alexa


----------



## caliloo

Nevermind... LOL!

I went back over all the posts on this thread and realized it was a gif.

Alexa


----------



## caliloo

Giving this a try to see if it works now.....


----------



## caliloo

Harumph!

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## caliloo

Last try... if this doesn;t work I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## MJ

caliloo said:
			
		

> Harumph!
> 
> Back to the drawing board!


We will be working on this avatar problem very soon - the webmaster is aware of it and its not something you are doing wrong. My apologies for this inconvenience...


----------



## kimbaby

this is what my avatar is doing shows up in the console but not in the user id area?


----------



## Schadenfreude

Bump! Any resolutions yet?


----------



## Andy R

It seemed to be a glitch in the system and I think I got it to work...

Ok, are all avatars showing up?


----------



## Michael in FtW

It looks like it Andy! I'm seeing a whole bunch of new faces


----------



## GB

Thank you Andy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

My avatar is finally there. It's a photo of my baby boy who died 2 years ago in March - he was 23 but still my baby boy. The tiny photo doesn't do him justice. He was a hottie, trust me! Nonetheless, it makes me smile to see his face on all of my posts now!


----------



## wasabi

Your son is very handsome indeed. Sorry for your loss..............Linda


----------



## pdswife

It's a great photo Corinne.  I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## urmaniac13

Corinne said:
			
		

> My avatar is finally there. It's a photo of my baby boy who died 2 years ago in March - he was 23 but still my baby boy. The tiny photo doesn't do him justice. He was a hottie, trust me! Nonetheless, it makes me smile to see his face on all of my posts now!


 
What a beautiful young man... I know he is flashing that same smile still, and always, on you from somewhere up above.
Thanks for sharing the picture with us Corinne!!


----------



## kimbaby

its fixed!


----------



## Michelemarie

Corrine, your son is handsome, I am sorry for your loss in this world, just know he is in such a glorious place waiting to see you again. Thanks for sharing with us. 

It is great to see all the new faces -  Thanks to whoever fixed this.


----------



## urmaniac13

MM, I am glad your avatar is also now working!!  You're looking good!!


----------



## luckytrim

and, lo!! 
we looked up and, behold! a grizzled hillbilly manifesteth himself in my avatar dreams, and sayeth unto us'n...., "whut's fer deener???"


----------



## grumblebee

Mine isnt working... I've kept it within size limitations, it isnt animated, etc. but it still wont show up. 

*sigh*


----------



## Schadenfreude

Testing, testing.


edit: dangit. It's 3K. It's 80x80. What am I doing wrong! Why do you hate me!


----------



## GB

Schadenfreude it looks like you might be trying to load this as your profile picture and not as your avatar. Is it the Calvin pic?


----------



## grumblebee

GB said:
			
		

> Schadenfreude it looks like you might be trying to load this as your profile picture and not as your avatar. Is it the Calvin pic?


 
I think its gotta be a glitch on your end. I've tried many different things and it's still not working. Other people were having problems as well and then you fixed it somehow. I think you need to keep tinkering around w/ the forum settings until it works. (not trying to be bossy... just making a suggestion because I've done all I can on my end to get my avatar to work)


----------



## lindatooo

Checking to see if mine magically returned.


----------



## GB

grumblebee said:
			
		

> I think its gotta be a glitch on your end. I've tried many different things and it's still not working. Other people were having problems as well and then you fixed it somehow. I think you need to keep tinkering around w/ the forum settings until it works. (not trying to be bossy... just making a suggestion because I've done all I can on my end to get my avatar to work)


Is yours supposed to be strawberry shortcake?


----------



## grumblebee

GB said:
			
		

> Is yours supposed to be strawberry shortcake?


 
Indeed. I uploaded it as both my avatar and profile pic, but it only shows up in my profile.


----------



## GB

OK we will have to look further into this. We have made the owner aware. Hopefully we can get this figured out soon. Hang tight.


----------



## Michelemarie

GB you da bomb! You are so helpful to everyone!


----------



## GB

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> GB you da bomb! You are so helpful to everyone!


I have to be or I don't get my 6 figure salary


----------



## grumblebee

GB said:
			
		

> OK we will have to look further into this. We have made the owner aware. Hopefully we can get this figured out soon. Hang tight.


 
Thanks.. I feel so _naked _without an avatar.


----------



## grumblebee

any more word on the avatar situation?


----------



## GB

No nothing yet. We have a list of problems that we have sent to the owner. This is one on the list that he will be looking at. We will keep you informed and hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## texasgirl

Well, how is it that Alix was able to change hers twice this weekend?


----------



## GB

It seems to be working for most people now, but not for everyone.


----------



## texasgirl

Okay, just wondering. Thanks GB. I guess I will leave mine until it's unanimous{sp} and working for everyone. I don't want to be left naked LOL


----------



## cristal

*Hi! My avatar won't come up either. Thank you!*


----------

